# Impressive



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I love mine. Out of all the saddle horses (AQHA and APHA) I've had since moving here only one doesn't have Impressive. I spent time boarding in a barn that housed Obvious Conclusion. It was a shame an injury kept him from competing on the performance side of things.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't know anything about them performance-wise, my only concern about Impressive horses is their HYPP status.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I love my Skipper W/Impressive horses. The HYPP thing is easy to avoid now that AQHA posts the horses HYPP results on their papers. APHA now requires testing but stopped short of putting the results on the papers but it's pretty easy to just ask to see the test results for any given horse. I, personally, will not have anything to do with a horse who is N/H, will only have N/N in my barn. Once you have 2 N/N parents, the babies are N/N by default, the gene is not there. 

My horses are still built like tanks, have the great temper of the Skipper W and Impressive horses, will give 110% when you ask them to try something.


----------



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I love my Skipper W/Impressive horses. The HYPP thing is easy to avoid now that AQHA posts the horses HYPP results on their papers. APHA now requires testing but stopped short of putting the results on the papers but it's pretty easy to just ask to see the test results for any given horse. I, personally, will not have anything to do with a horse who is N/H, will only have N/N in my barn. Once you have 2 N/N parents, the babies are N/N by default, the gene is not there.
> 
> My horses are still built like tanks, have the great temper of the Skipper W and Impressive horses, will give 110% when you ask them to try something.


Mine is an N/N. I've had some people tell me impressive bloodlines are aggressive etc. My horse, not even being biased, is extremely intelligent. He also does try his best to do what you ask, sometimes he is moody but that's just him. He has a lot of heart. He tries to out think me, it's kind of funny and sometimes it works LOL. It's sad most people think of Impressive as just halter, while he was racing, he was pretty good if you ask me. I barrel race mine and we are getting up there, but not too many people would be able to beat him at a straight flat race. Some people around me associate Impressive as mean and crazy.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

simplytaylor16 said:


> Mine is an N/N. I've had some people tell me impressive bloodlines are aggressive etc. My horse, not even being biased, is extremely intelligent. He also does try his best to do what you ask, sometimes he is moody but that's just him. He has a lot of heart. He tries to out think me, it's kind of funny and sometimes it works LOL. It's sad most people think of Impressive as just halter, while he was racing, he was pretty good if you ask me. I barrel race mine and we are getting up there, but not too many people would be able to beat him at a straight flat race. Some people around me associate Impressive as mean and crazy.



I've heard many things about Impressive bred horses, and _aggressive _is not one of them. Some that are bred too closely I've been told can be 'kinda goofy', but those that aren't are reputed to be solid horses.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Impressive passed away in 1995 - There are some Impressive bred horses still out there but many are no longer line bred for that blood line like they used to be. So the Impressive blood may be a bit diluted. As others have posted HYPP was the biggest issue with Impressive bred horses - AQHA has taken steps to help buyers and breeders be more aware of the horses status.

We owned a Grand Daughter of Impressive (she was out of Concluded) and she was a hell of a horse. Huge mare - Huge feet - great temperament. We bred her twice - the first cold we sold the second we kept (he was out of an Appy stud) he was just as big as his mama and pretty laid back. His biggest issue was that he was lazy and you had to work to get him to go. But he turned heads wherever we went - his conformation was phenomenal- sadly he passed away at 12 from a brain aneurysm


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

I think as long as you have the five panel test done and your horse is negative then breeding is fine if the horse is otherwise one that should pass on their gene pool. I had a beautiful filly that was N/H for HYPP, and I would never breed her. My aunt still has her but now she's just happy and fat in the pasture living out her late 20s. I am hoping that the lines get diluted and responsible breeding helps rid us of these things like HYPP, herda etc.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

I have an impressive mare. N/N She's by far the best horse I've ever had.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

simplytaylor16 said:


> Mine is an N/N. I've had some people tell me impressive bloodlines are aggressive etc. My horse, not even being biased, is extremely intelligent. He also does try his best to do what you ask, sometimes he is moody but that's just him. He has a lot of heart. He tries to out think me, it's kind of funny and sometimes it works LOL. It's sad most people think of Impressive as just halter, while he was racing, he was pretty good if you ask me. I barrel race mine and we are getting up there, but not too many people would be able to beat him at a straight flat race. Some people around me associate Impressive as mean and crazy.


I've had people tell me that Skipper W and Impressive horses can be aggressive, temperamental and a lot of things. Mostly people who have never owned one. I have a barn FULL of them and those things are not any of the words I would apply. Sweet, funny, characters, lazy (yes!), loving (my stallion is the most affection and demonstrative animal we have), full of heart, and SMART are all the things I say. I call my 2 young geldings "Siamese Cats". They're pretty much afraid of nothing and into everything and I mean EVERY. THING. out there, they're so curious. So, I just figure, if people don't like 'em, it leaves more for me.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

So, you barrel race on an Impressive horse or? Just curious.


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> So, you barrel race on an Impressive horse or? Just curious.


I barrel raced an Impressive bred gelding, but he was Impressive on the top side and had Dash for Cash on the bottom side. So he was a little this and a little that. Honestly whoever bred this guy's entire pedigree was just breeding whatever to whatever. Great horse though. He ended up being a great 4-H horse because he was just so level headed and would do whatever was asked of him. Only downfall was he was HYPP N/H.


----------



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> So, you barrel race on an Impressive horse or? Just curious.


Yes impressive is on his 5 generation papers, but he is N/N so don't have to worry about that. He is very good horse, extremely intelligent.


----------



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

therhondamarie said:


> I barrel raced an Impressive bred gelding, but he was Impressive on the top side and had Dash for Cash on the bottom side. So he was a little this and a little that. Honestly whoever bred this guy's entire pedigree was just breeding whatever to whatever. Great horse though. He ended up being a great 4-H horse because he was just so level headed and would do whatever was asked of him. Only downfall was he was HYPP N/H.


I barrel race mine, but fortunately he is N/N. I wouldn't say he would be a good 4H horse because of his speed unless a experienced child could handle it, but he is safe. I don't have to worry about him acting stupid.


----------



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

elkdog said:


> I have an impressive mare. N/N She's by far the best horse I've ever had.


Do you think your horse is more of a "one person" horse? I have been told that he probably couldn't handle another owner due to how attached he seems to me. I think someone could just ride him around in general, but to run him and stuff no.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I LOVE my Impressive bred gelding... I agree with everything @Dreamcatcher Arabians has said.... He was the easiest horse to get started. I can put ANYONE on him and have...


----------



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

lb27312 said:


> I LOVE my Impressive bred gelding... I agree with everything @Dreamcatcher Arabians has said.... He was the easiest horse to get started. I can put ANYONE on him and have...


That's where I think mine differs...I don't know if someone else could run him. I have not really tried, but I don't really want someone else running him anyways hahaha. A couple people from my barn don't think someone else could run him. I have let some others just ride him at the farm, but he takes advantage if they don't know what they are doing LOL.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

simplytaylor16 said:


> Yes impressive is on his 5 generation papers, but he is N/N so don't have to worry about that. He is very good horse, extremely intelligent.



So if you don't mind me asking, what kind of times is he getting?


----------



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> So if you don't mind me asking, what kind of times is he getting?


Not sure how to answer that since there is many different pattern sizes. We have hit first division if that's what you're asking. It depends on how big the show is and how good I ride.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

That would be any horse with a brain that decides he knows more than you and uses that information.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

They tend to be either really kind, easy-going horses that put up with poor riders (a friend calls them 'make you think you know what you're doing until you find out you don't know much' horses), or tough nuts that take advantage and lack overall 'try'. Most are rather slow and not terribly nimble or athletic. They make nice all-around trail/pleasure horses but I would not choose an Impressive horse for barrels or down and dirty cow or ranch work. The ones I've been around lack the 'grit' and soundness to hold up well. They do fine if you're just dinking around at playdays, but if you want a horse that will place in the 1D and be consistent, they're not what you want in general. The ones closer-up to Impressive tended to not have a great temperament. Five or six generations down and it's not a big deal as long as they are N/N if the horse suits what you are asking of him. I don't particularly like Impressive at all, but I tend to like working-bred horses who do more thinking and have more try than your typical halter-bred lines.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

lb27312 said:


> I LOVE my Impressive bred gelding... I agree with everything @Dreamcatcher Arabians has said.... He was the easiest horse to get started. I can put ANYONE on him and have...


My stallion is the horse I pull out when someone brings a toddler over and they want a pony ride. He is THE most trustworthy horse I've ever had.


----------



## simplytaylor16 (Jul 31, 2019)

SilverMaple said:


> They tend to be either really kind, easy-going horses that put up with poor riders (a friend calls them 'make you think you know what you're doing until you find out you don't know much' horses), or tough nuts that take advantage and lack overall 'try'. Most are rather slow and not terribly nimble or athletic. They make nice all-around trail/pleasure horses but I would not choose an Impressive horse for barrels or down and dirty cow or ranch work. The ones I've been around lack the 'grit' and soundness to hold up well. They do fine if you're just dinking around at playdays, but if you want a horse that will place in the 1D and be consistent, they're not what you want in general. The ones closer-up to Impressive tended to not have a great temperament. Five or six generations down and it's not a big deal as long as they are N/N if the horse suits what you are asking of him. I don't particularly like Impressive at all, but I tend to like working-bred horses who do more thinking and have more try than your typical halter-bred lines.


Yeah I don't know many Impressive horses that are used for barrels, but I think mine does really well. :smile: Not being biased though, he is very fast. He isn't super close to Impressive though, about 4 generations down.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have 2 Impressive breds. One is an Impressive Granddaughter and the other is a Great Grandson. Both are HYPP/NN and neither are aggressive horses. The mare is queen of the pasture but she's not mean or nasty. She does have a straight legged bronc style under saddle buck though. I blame that on the original owner and the training she received as a 2 year old since they wanted her to be a Western Pleasure futurity horse. She's a sweet, kind, loving girl on the ground and is a great mother. My gelding is an all-arounder and is a total cuddle bug.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

simplytaylor16 said:


> Do you think your horse is more of a "one person" horse? I have been told that he probably couldn't handle another owner due to how attached he seems to me. I think someone could just ride him around in general, but to run him and stuff no.


I'd never sell her. She's 20 now and her 10 hour days of leading a pack string are over. She's happily (semi) retired. 
Her daughter is 7 now and every bit as good as her mom was. When I was starting Grace (daughter) Other people would ride Dolly (mom) and Dolly certainly looked depressed. Head hung low and ears not up and alert like when I ride her.


----------



## NeverDullRanch (Nov 11, 2009)

I had an Appendix QH gelding out of an Impressive-bred mare and by a son of Damascus (TB). He was sooooo handsome...and smart. Just lost him a couple of years ago. Just make sure the horse tests N/N for HYPP.

https://www.horseforum.com/album/thumb/130/0f2afdb025956625964126122e4a824f_130229.jpg?dl=1572490189


----------



## ValerieR (Jun 28, 2018)

My two rein mare is impressive bred, with cow and foundation in there. She's babydoll faced, built like a line backer (15.2, 1150#), very correct, loaded with cow sense and could pull a freight train. She was a purchase for a quick start and resell project but I just can't bring myself to part with her she's so handy. Also great horse to start colts off of. I'm a huge fan. Obviously she is N/N HYPP, and I will say that the ones I've ridden are similar natured to her. They take a quiet, competent, soft hand. They tend to be a bit on the hot, even spooky side and can get bothered pretty easily, especially if you pull on them. They can go all day but that also means that if you've done one wrong, you're not going to wear him out enough to stay out of trouble. Mine is a freak of an athlete and will make a lovely little bridle horse. That said, she's a little narrow up front (I've seen many that are), has soft front feet so I have to put a half set on her and again, on the hotter side. If you're competent at riding a horse to quiet them down and teach them without overpowering them, these guys are wicked and will walk through fire for you. If you're the type to pick a fight with one, you won't win. Period.


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

simplytaylor16 said:


> Not sure how to answer that since there is many different pattern sizes. We have hit first division if that's what you're asking. It depends on how big the show is and how good I ride.


I'll say that my Impressive bred gelding was never a 1D or 2D horse. He would sometimes be in the 3 or 4, but as nice as he was in regards to temperament he wasn't overly fast.


----------

